# PPI i640.5 Amplifier



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

So my colleague is getting in to audio and I volunteered to help (or do completely) the install. He's got an 08 Toyota Highlander. Interestingly enough I think the 08 Highlander has one of the dumbest OEM systems ever because the processing is all handled in the amplifier so it has to stay. Anyhow the original install consisted of:
-Audio Control LC6i
-Kenwood x700-5 Amplifier
-JBL GTO-928 6x9's in OEM locations
-OEM Dash speakers
-JBL GT5-10 DVC (in an uber crappy box I had around-PE Goldwood box to be ordered soon).
It sounded decent and I was having issues getting all the gear under the front passenger seat. It bugged me and finally it got to him too. After doing some research it looked like the PPI might be a good fit. I did a little more research about how to properly configure the LC6i and had him order the PPI.

The amp came and I couldn't get over how TINY that thing was. It's nicely packaged and seems pretty well built. I really liked how the RCA connectors are done via harness. That could obviously be an issue in an area where things could hit them-under his seat it's not. I moved the LC6i to a better location and used the factory amplifier mounts and some heavy duty zip ties to secure it. I then did a rough first tune and was SUPER impressed with that little guy. No hiss, noise, or anything. I've used Alpine PDX's in the past and this little amp is every bit as clean/powerful. I did a little more critical listening/tweaked a few more settings and when I was happy I mounted it permanently. Due to its small size I was able to do a MUCH better job of concealing the system and wiring. He's happy with it and likes the sound. I said all we need to do now is add a decent set of 3.5" in the dash.

I think PPI has a real winner on their hands here. It's amazing how small that amp really is. It plays efficiently and sounds great doing so. Heck, I'm thinking of getting a pair for my car since I could stash them virtually anywhere and get my spare tire back. Good job PPI!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you for the review. Seems like a nice little amp.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

i have one in my car and also posted a review a few months ago on here - these things are awesome, especially for the price! still haven't had any issues with mine. can't go wrong with 'em


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I just picked up a pair of these, a PN4.520D & a PN1.650D. I'll see how they work out in my system.


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

1996blackmax said:


> I just picked up a pair of these, a PN4.520D & a PN1.650D. I'll see how they work out in my system.


How does the pair sound? I'm thinking of getting the i640.5 just so I can hide the amp somewhere in the paneling of my Odyssey.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Palos said:


> How does the pair sound? I'm thinking of getting the i640.5 just so I can hide the amp somewhere in the paneling of my Odyssey.


Haven't put them to use yet. I still have the Tarantula Nanos in the car. I want to do the same as you, hide them. I planned to put them behind the finishing material in the trunk & under the front passenger's seat. If I go this route, I'll be running another 4 channel as well.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

I have this amp and the 4 channel version as well. I think they sound great! They will put out rated power and do it clean. No problems with mine yet, but I have only had them for a short time.


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

1996blackmax said:


> Haven't put them to use yet. I still have the Tarantula Nanos in the car. I want to do the same as you, hide them. I planned to put them behind the finishing material in the trunk & under the front passenger's seat. If I go this route, I'll be running another 4 channel as well.


Oh ok. How do those sound? And, correct me if I'm wrong, but are the Soundstream PN5.640D and PPI i640.5 the same internally? I was comparing them and they look very similar.


----------

